
Elasticsearch's New Aggregations - issN
https://www.found.no/foundation/elasticsearch-aggregations/
======
mtmail
The correct title of the article is "Elasticsearch's New Aggregations" and I
would add "[2013]". Please consider to resubmit with the correct title.

